# Specialized Händler nähe Köln



## 4Stroke (2. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem *gutem* Specialized Händler in der Nähe von Köln (Engelskirchen, Gummersbach, Reichshof, Lindlar).

Ich suche nicht irgendwelche Händler, sondern einen Laden, wo man als Kunde noch nett und freundlich behandelt wird.
Sollte es zu einem Garantiefall kommen, möchte ich auch dabei freundlich behandelt werden.

Es gibt in der Nähe von Gummersbach Fahrrad Nagel, dort möchte ich aber nach Möglichkeit nicht mehr kaufen.

Ich nehme auch gerne eine Fahrt von 100km in Kauf, wenn sich weiter weg ein vernünftiger Händler auffinden lässt, welcher nach Möglichkeit auch etwas "Ahnung" hat.


----------



## sibby08 (2. Juli 2008)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem *gutem* Specialized Händler in der Nähe von Köln (Engelskirchen, Gummersbach, Reichshof, Lindlar).
> 
> ...


 
Breuers Bikebahnhof in Köln und Radsport Breuer in Adenau. Mit Breuer in Adenau habe ich persönlich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht . In Köln den Breuer kenne ich nicht, man hört aber eigentlich auch nichts schlechtes. In Düsseldorf gibt es neuerdings wohl einen Concept Store von Specialized. Das werden die wohl nicht in die Wege leiten, der der Laden nichts taucht (Details auf der Speci homepage).
Nach St. Augustin solltest Du besser nicht fahren, da treffen (leider) alle Eigenschaften die du nicht möchtest voll zu und werden oft sogar noch übertroffen . 

Good Luck!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (2. Juli 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> ...Mit Breuer in Adenau habe ich persönlich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht . ..


 
Zustimmung, kenne den Laden auch bei Abwicklung eines Garantiefalles - klasse! Hier die HP: http://www.breuers-radshop.de/


----------



## pd1 (2. Juli 2008)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem *gutem* Specialized Händler in der Nähe von Köln (Engelskirchen, Gummersbach, Reichshof, Lindlar).
> 
> ...



Hallo !

Für mich kommt da nur  watzup-oberhausen  in Frage !!

Gruß Patrick

________________________________

www.watzup-oberhausen.de
www.endorfinbikes.de
www.sponser.de


----------



## Delgado (2. Juli 2008)

pd1 schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Für mich kommt da nur  watzup-oberhausen  in Frage !!
> 
> Gruß Patrick



Apropos Watzup:

Poste doch ma Foddos von unserem RaR Outfit


----------



## Sebastian75 (2. Juli 2008)

Was spricht den gegen den Laden in Sankt Augustin? Ich denke du meinst den großen mit den vielen Rädern, den tausenden Kunden und den 4 gestressten Verkäufern. ;-)

Ich suche im Moment auch noch einen vernünftigen Händler in Siegburg / Bonn und Umgebung.


----------



## sibby08 (2. Juli 2008)

Sebastian75 schrieb:


> Was spricht den gegen den Laden in Sankt Augustin? Ich denke du meinst den großen mit den vielen Rädern, den tausenden Kunden und den 4 gestressten Verkäufern. ;-)
> 
> Ich suche im Moment auch noch einen vernünftigen Händler in Siegburg / Bonn und Umgebung.


 
Ja, ich glaube wir meinem den gleichen. Gut über die Bekleidungsabteilung kann ich ehrlich nichts schlechtes sagen. Die waren immer sehr Kompetent. Die Werkstatt ist mit Hightec überfordert und macht schon mal Sachen, da gehen einen die Nackenhaare hoch. Von der anschließenden Abwicklung zur Schadensbehebung sprechen wir besser gar nicht erst .
Der Laden meines uneingeschränkten Vertrauens hier in Siegburg ist Bike & Run. Egal welche Marke, die kümmern sich drum .


----------



## Anfaenger64 (2. Juli 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Ja, ich glaube wir meinem den gleichen. Gut über die Bekleidungsabteilung kann ich ehrlich nichts schlechtes sagen. Die waren immer sehr Kompetent. Die Werkstatt ist mit Hightec überfordert und macht schon mal Sachen, da gehen einen die Nackenhaare hoch. Von der anschließenden Abwicklung zur Schadensbehebung sprechen wir besser gar nicht erst .
> Der Laden meines uneingeschränkten Vertrauens hier in Siegburg ist Bike & Run. Egal welche Marke, die kümmern sich drum .


Wobei selbt die Klamotten zu teuer sind. Formula Beläge nicht vorrätig...etc.
@Sibbi Glückwunsch zum Burzeldach ubkweise


----------



## sibby08 (2. Juli 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Wobei selbt die Klamotten zu teuer sind. Formula Beläge nicht vorrätig...etc.
> @Sibbi Glückwunsch zum Burzeldach ubkweise


 
Ich meinte ja auch nur die Beratung 

Burzeldach ubkweise


----------



## Anfaenger64 (2. Juli 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Ich meinte ja auch nur die Beratung
> 
> Burzeldach ubkweise


Bei Beratung haste Recht. Wobei die Helmberatung schon grenzwertig ist.

Ubkweise - Alzheimer, bei Namen und Gesichtern 
BItte verzeih mir diesen Fehler!


----------



## epic_racer (3. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

Mein erster Beitrag hier und hoffe, ich kann helfen.
Kann auch Radsport Breuer in Adenau empfehlen, sehrt nett und kompetent, habe dort vor ca. 2 Wochen mein neues Epic gekauft..Erstinspektion liegt am Montag an.

Gruß aus der Eifel

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## susam (6. März 2010)

Gibt es in oder in der nähe von Bonn einen Specialized Händler?


----------



## [email protected] (6. März 2010)

Wie oben schon erwähnt ............ *Breuers Bikebahnhof* in Kölle ist da eine gute Adresse !!


----------



## Werwurm_Basti (7. März 2010)

in Köln gibt's nocjh den Radhaus K am Hansaring.
Haben auch Cube neben Spec. Daher kenne ich den Laden. Kompetente Beratung, SUPER Werkstatt und n egroße Auswahl an Material


----------



## spökes (7. März 2010)

Jau der Bikebahnhof is jood !! Obwohl ich schon mehrere Montage vor verschlossener Türe stand und mich geärgert hab, war ja meine eigene Schuld ^^ (vergesse dat meist) ;-D


----------



## [email protected] (7. März 2010)

Das ist mir auch schon mehr als ein mal passiert


----------



## susam (6. April 2010)

Danke für die angaben!!! Werde sie bald mal besuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pulmoll (10. Juni 2010)

Könnt Ihr die Werkstatt Breuer Köln empfehlen ?
Wollte einen Steuersatz am Nicolai tauschen.


----------



## alexcologne (8. Januar 2011)

Breuer in Adenau http://www.radsport-breuer.de/ 

Leider etwas "ab vom Schuß", aber der Weg lohnt sich. Super Service, sehr nette und kompetente Beratung. Hat immer mehrere Specialized Räder zum Testen vor Ort. Ich habe dort selbst zwei Räder gekauft. Zwar hätte ich sie etwas günstiger im Internet kaufen können, aber der kompetente Service war für mich aber dann doch entscheidend. Im Kaufpreis ist der erste Service drinnen. Auch bei Problemen und Garantiefällen habe ich dann einen lokalen Ansprechpartner. 
Mir gefiel gut, dass man mir nicht die teuersten Räder aufschwatzen wollte, sondern tatsächlich auf meine Bedürfnisse hin beriet. Beim Shoppen nach neuen Rädern, bin ich leider schon häufiger an Händler geraten, die auch in einer Drückerkolonne eine gute Figur machen würden  Das ist bei Breuer definitiv nicht der Fall.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (8. Januar 2011)

Breuer's Bikebahnhof ist sicher gut, für dich näher dran wäre die Bike-Fabrik in Bergisch Gladbach.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (9. Januar 2011)

Radpsort Breuer in Adenau kann ich auch nur empfehlen. Hab mich da mit BG Fit v. Speciailized vermessen lassen, von denen beraten lassen und mein jetziges Bike dann dort gekauft.

Schwankte zwischen zwei Größen und hab mich auf deren Rat verlassen, xl statt xxl zu nehmen und hab es nicht bereut.

Was ich bestätigen kann ist, die verkaufen dir das Bike was du brauchst und nicht was gerade weg muss oder sich lohnt. Auch übriger Schnickschnack etc. wird dir nicht aufgeschwatzt. O-Ton zu einem angedachten anderen LRS "Fahr den der drauf ist doch erstmal platt"


----------

